# A very interesting article in the Daily mail



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

From coast town to ghost town: Eerie images of derelict houses, hotels and planes in Nicosia - the only divided capital city in the world since Turkey invaded Cyprus 40 years ago | Mail Online


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I still feel somewhat bitter towards the Turkish for the entire situation. My family was directly affected by the Turkish invasion. Family members were forced to flee southward, never able to return. Even today, the UN buffer zone runs through my godmothers backyard. Bullet holes are still visible in the side of her house, unrepaired for countless decades.

It was, is and always will be an illegal occupation and honestly, I cannot believe that Cypriot relations have been becoming more normalized with the Turkish North over the past few years.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I remember Famagusta as a thriving holiday resort, it is sad to see all those empty hotels. We visited Famagusta a few years ago and it was so eerie.
Nicosia was the only airport and I still vividly remember landing there with an 11 week old baby and being hit by the heat and wondering what on earth I was doing bringing a baby to such heat.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I was a young marine serving in 40 Commando Royal Marines at the time. Within 18 hours of the Turkish invasion, our unit was on the ground and I was patrolling the areas around Episkopi and Kolossi. We were the UK's 'Spearhead' unit at the time and were first to arrive. We also evacuated the British families living in Limassol and Larnaca.

There were some terrible things done by both sides during the ensuing 4 months before we were relieved - not for this Forum, but I was only 20 and will never forget the pain on the faces of some people I had to deal with.

Letitia and I were supposed to get married in Jul-Aug 14. We had to postpone until October. 

I think that despite the conflict, that was the time I fell in love with Cyprus.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I was a young marine serving in 40 Commando Royal Marines at the time. Within 18 hours of the Turkish invasion, our unit was on the ground and I was patrolling the areas around Episkopi and Kolossi. We were the UK's 'Spearhead' unit at the time and were first to arrive. We also evacuated the British families living in Limassol and Larnaca.


Thank you for everything and anything you did in the defense of Cyprus against this invasion. I'd love to sit down with you one day to discuss your experiences, either on or off the record (when I am not building websites, I am a documentary film maker).


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> Thank you for everything and anything you did in the defense of Cyprus against this invasion. I'd love to sit down with you one day to discuss your experiences, either on or off the record (when I am not building websites, I am a documentary film maker).


Actually, I was 19 (20 in Oct 74).

To be honest, Zach, I just did my duty. When the Govt send us anywhere, we go and do what we need to do - we are just an instrument of Govt.

In this case, our priority was to protect the SBA's and to look after the UK interest. Although the UK was one of the 3 Guarantors of Cypriot independence, I think that they found it very difficult to deal with the Turkish Govt as they were a NATO ally.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I understand you, but I know many many ex-military from the UK that started out just "doing their duty" and ended up falling in love with that place and moving there in the end.

There are a lot of ex-UK (and US for that matter) military here in Serbia and in Bosnia too - soliders that were deployed here in the 90s that ended up retiring here at the end of their service. Heck, the pilot of the US stealth bomber that was shot down over Serbia during the NATO bombing, is now best friends with the gunner that shot him down, and in the process of moving to the country. Its crazy!

Did you ever imagine back then when you are 19 years old, doing your duty, that you'd fall in love with the country and end up moving there? I suspect not. When you're 19 you don't tend to think that far ahead ^_^


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

It was a surreal experience at the time. We lived in hastily made bivouacs in fields. I remember the amazement of seeing grapes, lemons and melons growing in abundance, the sunshine (of course) and the irrigation pipes which we used to wash ourselves!

Before leaving, things had settled down to more or less the status quo that it is today, and I recall some rare 'down-time' where my Troop went to a Taverna high on a cliff overlooking the sea and this is where I had my first Meze!

For all the bad times, there were good times too...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We had left the island by the time the invasion happened but some of our friends were still here and had to be evacuated. Wives and children were traumatised by the whole thing but what they went through was nothing compared to what the Cypriot people endured.
I often wonder what happened to our first landlords who were Turkish Cypriots and really lovely people. Our second landlords were Greek Cypriots (also lovely people)and I found out their son was killed in the fighting.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry to sound repetative, but its really interesting to read these various perspectives from people that were there.

I have heard all about it from my family of course, but its hard to tell what has been exaggerated etc. Its always good to hear from independents.


----------



## xpeterpx (May 14, 2012)

Can anyone shed a light on how relations are now on the Cyprus issue?

Apologies if this not a subject that should be discussed here but as we are planning to move to the island when the time is right for us we would like to know if there are any concerns in this regard?

How does living in Cyprus with the division affect you and your thoughts,if at all?

Would /should the Cyprus issue be a consideration if thinking of a permanent move to the island?

Pete & Maria


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

xpeterpx said:


> Can anyone shed a light on how relations are now on the Cyprus issue?
> 
> Apologies if this not a subject that should be discussed here but as we are planning to move to the island when the time is right for us we would like to know if there are any concerns in this regard?
> 
> ...


I do not think that this should be a major consideration when thinking of moving to Cyprus (except for those planning to move to the illegally occupied North).

From a military and political perspective, the thought of a non EU country initiating aggression towards an EU member is almost inconceivable.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I do not think that this should be a major consideration when thinking of moving to Cyprus (except for those planning to move to the illegally occupied North).
> 
> From a military and political perspective, the thought of a non EU country initiating aggression towards an EU member is almost inconceivable.


Even more as Turkey is a possible future member of EU and a solution of the problem with Cyprus is a must before that happen


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

"If you want to understand today, you have to search yesterday"

Cypriot intercommunal violence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

virgil said:


> "If you want to understand today, you have to search yesterday"
> 
> Cypriot intercommunal violence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I have always said that this conflict goes way back before 1974 and sorry to say UK has some dirty laundry to wash here.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> I have always said that this conflict goes way back before 1974 and sorry to say UK has some dirty laundry to wash here.


Whilst I do not disagree with you, the world was a different place 100 years ago, and it's very easy to make judgements with the benefit of hindsight. The First World War was essentially a war of Empires, some of which (eg the Ottoman Empire) did not survive. The victors (through the Sykes-Picot agreement) unwittingly created all the current problems in the Middle East.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> I have always said that this conflict goes way back before 1974 and sorry to say UK has some dirty laundry to wash here.


Huh! - we'll be apportioning blame to the UK for the on-going conflict between the Palestinians and the Israelis next, I'll wager eep:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

virgil said:


> Huh! - we'll be apportioning blame to the UK for the on-going conflict between the Palestinians and the Israelis next, I'll wager eep:


Ohh sorry, I forgot! No criticism of the Brits on this forum, even of it happened 60-70 years ago. But all other nationalities is more then OK


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Ohh sorry, I forgot! No criticism of the Brits on this forum, even of it happened 60-70 years ago. But all other nationalities is more then OK


I think that Virgils' post was said tongue in cheek Anders. There is no nation more introspective than the UK.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I think that Virgils' post was said tongue in cheek Anders. There is no nation more introspective than the UK.


I think the British sense of humour doesn't always translate well and not seeing a persons face when some things are said online can lead to misconceptions


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I think that Virgils' post was said tongue in cheek Anders. There is no nation more introspective than the UK.


Affirmative


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

virgil said:


> Affirmative


Perhaps it is British humor that I don't understand, for me it was just stupid. Like this one from another post, where the writer can't understand the problem.

"I have nothing against Russians. I would not generalise my opinion of all people from one nation, but the majority seem to be rude, arrogant drunks with annoying accents........."


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Perhaps it is British humor that I don't understand...


That's probably understandable, but the clue was in the Emoticon Virgil used...


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Perhaps it is British humor that I don't understand, for me it was just stupid. Like this one from another post, where the writer can't understand the problem.
> 
> "I have nothing against Russians. I would not generalise my opinion of all people from one nation, but the majority seem to be rude, arrogant drunks with annoying accents........."


We need our humor/humour Anders - to survive in the British climate, especially here in Cornwall where it rains every day ... and twice on Sundays


----------

